# new post notification weirdness



## sithious (Dec 13, 2001)

... could somebody please explain this to me:

i get a notification mail that someone has replied to a thread i've subscribed to. 
i click on the link, omniweb takes me to the thread, no new post. 
i flush the cache, reload the page, still no new post. i quit omniweb, go to the macosx.com main page, find the thread, still no new post.
i quit omniweb, click the link in mail.app ... 
i log out and back in again, but there's still no new post...
i try explorer, same thing ...
  

this has happened a couple of times. confusing screenshot attached...


----------



## sithious (Dec 14, 2001)

admin? any idea what this could be?


----------



## sithious (Dec 15, 2001)

... happened again just now. am i the only one experiencing this?


----------



## ScottW (Dec 15, 2001)

Hmmm....

Lets say I just was reading a thread about the same time someone else posted... I saw the new post, but the email was already sent.

I don't know... if others have this problem...speak up.

Admin


----------



## sithious (Dec 15, 2001)

nope, that's not it, unless the notification mails come a couple of hours later (don't spend *all* day reading this forum )

and check out my screenshot, admin... the mail says that herve has posted on the thread, but there still is no post by herve even today...
weird, huh?
*i just had a thought: herve, if you read this, did you maybe post and then delete your post? that would explain it ... ???


----------



## ScottW (Dec 15, 2001)

You GOT ME!? I don't know... that is a weird one.

Admin


----------



## sithious (Dec 15, 2001)

*lol* ... oh well, it's not desperate


----------

